# usb printer not found

## gentoorockerfr

Suddenly i cannot find my printer.

i have cups 1.5.3 libusb and i have removed usblp module.

dmesg

```
.273670] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1419.273679] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001003 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC CONNECT

[ 1419.273685] hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 1419.299414] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[ 1419.325338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 1419.429025] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 1419.479910] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset complete, port enabled

[ 1419.479914] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1419.530709] usb 4-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[ 1419.581581] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset complete, port enabled

[ 1419.581585] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1419.645150] usb 4-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1419.645523] usb 4-2: udev 2, busnum 4, minor = 385

[ 1419.645525] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=1730

[ 1419.645526] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1419.645528] usb 4-2: Product: MP540 series

[ 1419.645529] usb 4-2: Manufacturer: Canon

[ 1419.645530] usb 4-2: SerialNumber: 0096D0

[ 1419.645571] usb 4-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1419.645573] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1419.645776] usb 4-2: adding 4-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1419.645820] usb 4-2: adding 4-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 1419.645847] usb 4-2: adding 4-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 1419.645860] uas 4-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[ 1419.645862] uas 4-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1419.645869] libusual 4-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[ 1419.645872] libusual 4-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1419.645877] usb-storage 4-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[ 1419.645880] usb-storage 4-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1419.645937] scsi11 : usb-storage 4-2:1.2

[ 1419.645988] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1420.644452] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Canon    MP540 series     0102 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 1420.644548] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[ 1420.647681] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

lsusb

```
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04a9:1730 Canon, Inc. 
```

how could i fix it?

thank you

----------

## dE_logics

You cannot 'find' your printer; did you remove it from CUPS or did it disappear?

----------

## gentoorockerfr

i removed it because printer did not print 

it status was idle but no printing and the jobs seemed completed...

so i re emerged cups etc.... ,removed printer and tried to add it again

but suddenly there was not any printer at localhost:631 or printer-applet-kde

----------

## dE_logics

 *gentoorockerfr wrote:*   

> i removed it because printer did not print 
> 
> it status was idle but no printing and the jobs seemed completed...
> 
> so i re emerged cups etc.... ,removed printer and tried to add it again
> ...

 

Did you notice anything in CUPS logs (/var/log/cups or syslog)?

If not try increasing it's verbosity (Loglevel debug)

----------

## gentoorockerfr

here are

http://www.sendspace.com/file/lrekef errors

http://www.sendspace.com/file/h2zoz5 access

is it normal?

 1419.645988] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1420.644452] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Canon    MP540 series     0102 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 1420.644548] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[ 1420.647681] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

see my printer as a scsi removable disk????

----------

## dE_logics

 *gentoorockerfr wrote:*   

> here are
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lrekef errors
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/h2zoz5 access
> ...

 

Does it have a memory card reader?

Also I doubt the printer is working. Can you try it in another distro? Like Sabayon?

----------

## galanom

Just a question, regarding

```

Unable to open listen socket for address [v1.::]:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

```

You're trying to connect to cups with IPv6?

Have you compiled IPv6 support, including security modules?

Do you even get to the CUPS control panel? Please define better "I do not see the printer"

----------

## gentoorockerfr

You're trying to connect to cups with IPv6? ---> No

Have you compiled IPv6 support, including security modules? --> No

So what have i to do?

----------

